# telephone network structure hierarachy



## أسد القدس (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أذا في احد عنده معلومات عن telephone network structure hierarachy 
يعني كيفية توزيع الخطوط وانواعها بين المقاسم وحتى وصولها للمستخدم 
أرجو الافادة 
شكرا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (6 مارس 2011)

من خبرتي البسيطة في المقاسم الفرعية الخاصة PABX
في شبكة الهاتف الخاصة ، هناك جزء للنظام و جزء للشبكة . و الحد الفاصل في هذا ما يسمى بالـ MDF Main Frame Distribution هيكل التوزيع الرئيسي . حيث يتكون من جزئين ، جزء يسمى جانب الشبكة ، و منه تنطلق كل خطوط التلفون إلى المستخدمين ، و جزء يسمى جانب النظام ، و هو يتجمع من خلال كيابل تتصل بكروت الخطوط الهاتفية في السنترال أو المقسم . 
طبعا في المقسم هناك أنواع من الكروت الإلكترونية ، من أهمها الكروت الإلكترونية الخاصة بالخطوط الهاتفية ، و الكروت الهاتفية الخاصة بالربط بمقاسم أخرى . الكرت الإلكتروني الخاص بالخطوط الهاتفية يكون مكون من مجموعة من الدوائر الإلكترونية ، و كل دائرة تخدم مستخدم واحد . يعني لو انت كموظف تحويلتك 123 فإن هذه التحويلة في الأساس موجودة في المقسم في دائرة إلكترونية داخل كرت إلكتروني واحد . و عادة رقم تحويلتك هذا له ما يسمى بالـ Equipment Number و هو في بعض المقاسم رقم مكون من عدة أجزاء تمثل موقع التحويلة في المقسم ، مثل 1-3-21 أي الدائرة رقم 21 في الكرت في المجرى Slot رقم 3 في الشلف ( الرف ) رقم 1 . طبعا هذا يعتمد حسب المصنع للمقسم .
رقم تحويلتك هذا ( 123 ) انت تستخدمه من خلال جهاز التلفون Telephone Set الموجود في مكتب . و هو مرتبط بالدائرة الإلكترونية في الكارت الإلكتروني عن طريق سلك تلفوني . لكنه يمر عبر عدة مراحل . و لا بد هنا أن نتحدث عن جزئين تحدثنا فيهما سابقا . و هما على لوحة التوزيع الرئيسي MDF الموجودة بجانب المقسم . فتحويلتك 123 كجهاز لها مكان محدد في لوحة التوزيع في مكان محدد ( يكون مسجل في سجل يحتفظ به الفني ) في جانب الشبكة . و تحويلتك كدائرة إلكترونية متصلة بمكان محدد في الـ MDF في جانب النظام . و أصلا منذ البداية منذ عملية تركيب المقسم الجديد يكون جانب النظام مرتب و جهاز و كل نقطة في جانب النظام مرتبطة بدائرة إلكترونية داخل المقسم . و ذلك لأنه يطلع من كل كرت من الـ Back Panel للمقسم كيبل خاص فيه عدد من أزواج الألسلاك الهافتية بعدد الدوائر الإلكترونية داخل الكارت الواحد ( مثلا 32 ) . هذه الأزواج الـ 32 تكون مجمعة في كيبل واحد و عندما نصل إلى جانب النظام من هيكل التوزيع الرئيسي فإنها توزع على نقاط التوصيل . و هنا ، و بعد الانتهاء من تركيب المقسم الجديد يحنفظ الفني بسجل بهذه النقاط . في الطرف الآخر ، جانب الشبكة من هيكل التوزيع الرئيسي ، لا بد أن تكون الشبكة الخارجية ( شبكة الكيابل أو الأسلاك الهاتفية التي تصل لكل مكتب ) قد ركبت و انتهي منها و احتفظ الفني بسجل يوضح علاقة نقاط التوصيل في جانب الشبكة من هيكل التوزيع الرئيسي بكل تحويل ( أي كل مكتب بالأصح - الأرقام الهاتفية توزع فيما بعد بعد اختيار خطة الترقيم و برمجتها في المقسم و معرفة كل مكتب ما رقم التحويلة الخاص به ) . الآن ، بعد الانتهاء من تركيب المقسم و تركيب الشبكة الهاتفية و تركيب هيكل التوزيع الرئيسي بكل التفاصيل التي ذكرناها ، يأتي الفني و يعمل توصيل بين جانبي الهيكل ( الشبكة و النظام ) و يسمونها Jumpering . أي ، يشوف الفني ، نقطة التوزيع هذي في جانب النظام من هيكل التوزيع الرئيسي ايش التحويلة الخاصة بها ( يعطيه اياها المهندس اللي برمج المقسم ) ، و رقم التحويلة هذي وضعت لأي مكتب ( هو عارف المكتب وين مكانه في جانب الشبكة من هيكل التوزيع الرئيسي ) و يروح يعمل بينهم جمبر .

طبعا ما شرحته في السابق من خبرتي السابقة فيما يسمى الـ Enterprise Communications أو شبكات الهاتف الخاصة بالشركات أو المباني . أما الشبكات العمومية Public Telephone Switches فلا خبرة لي فيها و لكن أعتقد الفكرة ليست بعيدة عما هو موجود في الشبكات الخاصة . 
و بالنسبة للشبكات الخاصة ، أعتقد الآن كل الأنظمة الجديدة اتجهت للـ VoIP ، و ذلك للعديد من المميزات منها إنه يكون عندك ستاف واحد من المهندسين و الفنيين اللي يقومون بتشغيل و صيانة شبكات الهاتف و الكمبيوتر .


----------



## أسد القدس (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي ابو بدر على هذه المعلومات 
بس يا ريت منك او ممن لديه الخبرة في الشبكات الارضية انو يبين كيف بتعمل وكيفية عملية توزيع المقاسم والخطوط بينها وسرعات هالخطوط اذا ممكن بالرسم التوضيحي او بارفاق ملفات لهذا الغرض 
وشكرا


----------

